# Question to Canadians: visiting Canada after a 3-year absence. What to tell customs?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi fellow Canucks, I'm a Canadian citizen planning to go back to Canada for a short visit after working in Dubai for almost three years. What should I write on the customs form that they give us on the plane? Any tips on what to say/not to say to the customs officer in the airport? Thanks!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I asked this question to PwC when I was getting my consult for moving to Dubai and they didn't think it was a big deal (but then again i sometimes wonder if they know what they are talking about).

They basically said to tell the customs/immigration officer the truth - you are a non-resident Canadian, visiting family/friends in Canada. As long as it's a 'visit' and you are not coming back to live in your house or building ties with the country. Also - my understanding is that the trouble isn't going to be when visiting, it's when you move back and file your taxes for the first time - that's when they'll look back at this visit and wonder what you were doing.

Other than that - probably not a good idea to bring lots of cash (10K i think is the limit?!?). Elph might be able to help more as she's in the business.

Welcome back - Summer's not going very well - at least not in Alberta - damn rain!!


----------

